# Solved: Router losing internet connection



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

With the last couple of weeks my router Hauwei B260a keeps losing connection to the internet, even sometimes when browsing. Every time it happens i have to reboot the router anywhere from 1 to 4 times then the connection to the internet will work again. It will stay connected anywhere from a minute to a few hours but mainly only for a couple of hours.
I`ve changed the channel number on the router but still the same problem, i`ve even gotten a new router from the isp but still the same problem persists. 
I`ve tried everything i know but to no avail, i don`t have much experience with networks, is there anyone out there with any ideas or suggestions that i can try.( internet connection lost while writing this).
At my wits end.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whos the ISP - talktalk 
can we see the following when its working correctly and then repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects 
The lights on the router when working and the status of the lights when disconnects

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

ISP is 3, i`m in Ireland.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Devil-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-0A-23-FC-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-0A-23-FC-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4c56:9abb:ec5d:5e30%19(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 May 2011 14:28:49
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 18 May 2011 14:28:49
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 603985418
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-16-04-20-00-1F-C6-04-F0-DF
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-C0-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5127:95ea:39b2:4435%22(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 453509159
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-16-04-20-00-1F-C6-04-F0-DF
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CB89F404-A776-4126-AE21-638FC75CC929}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5299CBFE-D2CD-40F5-A971-ED838269CDA7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{813CADFC-FEC8-402C-A997-CAD1918A7A88}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B33693A6-0DD3-499B-BEBB-E7719B574830}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt

C:\Users\Devil>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Devil>
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt

C:\Users\Devil>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Devil>

C:\Users\Devil>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.143.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 209.85.143.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 68ms

C:\Users\Devil>
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt

C:\Users\Devil>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Devil>

C:\Users\Devil>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.143.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 209.85.143.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 68ms

C:\Users\Devil>

C:\Users\Devil>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=155ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=165ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=166ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 155ms, Maximum = 168ms, Average = 163ms

Above are the results with the network up and running. I`ve tried www.xirrus.com but the page will not open.
The lights on the router are the same whether the network is running or not, it`s telling me that i have internet connection even though sometimes i don`t.
By the way the router uses a sim card to connect to the internet much like a mobile phone, don`t know if this matters or not.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Xirrus site extremely slow to open for me just now. So, keep trying and it will probably get better. Some day.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> By the way the router uses a sim card to connect to the internet much like a mobile phone, don`t know if this matters or not.


 very useful to know how you are connected to the internet 


> The lights on the router are the same whether the network is running or not, it`s telling me that i have internet connection even though sometimes i don`t.


 so more likely a PC issue then

so we wait for xirrus once the website speeds up took about 5 mins to open
and for the disconnection and all the ipconifg /all - PING and xirrus - tests again


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

It`s happening on my desktop, 2 laptops and a mobile phone.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> It`s happening on my desktop, 2 laptops and a mobile phone


 So that makes it look like a router issue as the router still thinks it has a solid connection

you can often log into the configuration pages on a router and see the status and if its still connected to the ISP - which it looks like it is by the status of the lights - so maybe worth looking there

xirrus looks OK as you have no other wireless networks in range - so just in case someone turns one on when you have the problem - lets see all the test when in next disconnects


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

The results from the same tests when internet disconnects:
Hopefully you will be able to draw some conclusion from it:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Devil-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-0A-23-FC-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-0A-23-FC-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4c56:9abb:ec5d:5e30%19(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 May 2011 16:36:48
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 18 May 2011 16:36:48
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 603985418
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-16-04-20-00-1F-C6-04-F0-DF
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-C0-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5127:95ea:39b2:4435%22(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 453509159
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-16-04-20-00-1F-C6-04-F0-DF
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CB89F404-A776-4126-AE21-638FC75CC929}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5299CBFE-D2CD-40F5-A971-ED838269CDA7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{813CADFC-FEC8-402C-A997-CAD1918A7A88}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B33693A6-0DD3-499B-BEBB-E7719B574830}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Devil>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.230.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.230.147: bytes=32 time=413ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.230.147: bytes=32 time=359ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.230.147: bytes=32 time=345ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.230.147: bytes=32 time=347ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 74.125.230.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 345ms, Maximum = 413ms, Average = 366ms

C:\Users\Devil>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=875ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=445ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=436ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=412ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 412ms, Maximum = 875ms, Average = 542ms

C:\Users\Devil>


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Forgot to upload xirrus in the last reply:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

one thing that would concern me with that is your wireless connection is unsecured. If other people are using it then it would slow you down.

However since you have 2 modem/routers that have the same issue, I would suspect the ISP side. When it happens again, do the ping test as mentioned as well as check the lights on the modem. If the internet disconnects and you are getting the replies, then the internet is not the issue.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

My last post is of checks when the internet is down and the lights on the router are the same whether the internet is down or not.
Do you think it would be worth getting yet another router?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> My last post is of checks when the internet is down and the lights on the router are the same whether the internet is down or not.


 = your last test show a good connection to the internet , 
you have a reply here 
*Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=56*
BUT the time has increased and it maybe a webpage is timing out 
*Reply from 74.125.230.147: bytes=32 time=413ms TTL=56*



> Do you think it would be worth getting yet another router?


 not yet
in your first post 


> i`ve even gotten a new router from the isp but still the same problem persists.


do you have another PC connected at all when it fails ? - it maybe a PC downloaded something , updates etc and using all the bandwidth

my next step would be 
1) Anything being downloaded when this happens ?
2) As its happening on all PCs - BUT you have a connection to the internet - it maybe worth a call to 3 and try and talk to a 2nd or 3rd level support operative, and discuss the fact that 
a) It happens on all PCs and Phone
b) the lights on the router/modem show a good connection 
and 
c) The ping test results - when working and that a ping to google shows about 60-70millisecs BUT when it appears disconnected 300 - 800 millisecs

d) try the tests on a different machine and see if the same

as it disconnects frequently , 
e) connect a PC to the router by cable and NO other machines in use 
then use safemode with networking 
as the pc starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose *safemode with networking * do the PING tests again and then when it disconnects repeat the tests and see if that time changes


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Below are the results for safemode with networking while internet is up:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Devil>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Devil>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.143.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=435ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=315ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=327ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=353ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 209.85.143.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 315ms, Maximum = 435ms, Average = 357ms

C:\Users\Devil>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Devil>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.143.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=435ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=315ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=327ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=353ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 209.85.143.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 315ms, Maximum = 435ms, Average = 357ms

C:\Users\Devil>

C:\Users\Devil>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=862ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=426ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=427ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=449ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 426ms, Maximum = 862ms, Average = 541ms

C:\Users\Devil>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just need to see the same results when it disconnects


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

A quick update. The internet is back up and running again and hasn`t lost connection with about 12 hours now. So whether or not my isp has sorted the problem i don`t know as i`m still waiting to hear from them. But if it does go down again i will run the tests and post back with the results, just said i`d let ye know what`s happening. Either way i will keep ye informed of what`s going on.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for the update


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Well didn`t last long, internet went again. Following are the results of safemode when network is down:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Devil-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-0A-23-FC-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-0A-23-FC-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4c56:9abb:ec5d:5e30%19(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 May 2011 16:20:17
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 May 2011 16:20:20
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 603985418
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-16-04-20-00-1F-C6-04-F0-DF
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-C0-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5127:95ea:39b2:4435%22(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 453509159
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-16-04-20-00-1F-C6-04-F0-DF
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CB89F404-A776-4126-AE21-638FC75CC929}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5299CBFE-D2CD-40F5-A971-ED838269CDA7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{813CADFC-FEC8-402C-A997-CAD1918A7A88}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B33693A6-0DD3-499B-BEBB-E7719B574830}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Devil>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt

C:\Users\Devil>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Devil>

C:\Users\Devil>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.143.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=526ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=461ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=443ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=404ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 209.85.143.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 404ms, Maximum = 526ms, Average = 458ms

C:\Users\Devil>

C:\Users\Devil>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=1982ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=606ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=560ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=556ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 556ms, Maximum = 1982ms, Average = 926ms

C:\Users\Devil>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats all showing as a good connection
the test to PING google,com and your getting a reply means you are able to get out onto the internet 

whats the symptoms of the disconnection


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

to add to etafs post: What shows up when it does go down? Cannot display webpage?


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

When the the internet is down i cannot get any webpages to display, when i open a web browser, Internet Explorer, Firefox or Chrome nothing shows up, only a blank page. 
Just berore posting this i had to reboot the router 3 times and plug it out for 20 seconds and then the internet was back, i have to keep doing this constantly.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

may go over old ground 
BUT 
post #17 was when the internet was down - correct - 
If so - As I say, you do have a connection to the internet - so something is blocking the access on the PC 

Whats the status of all the lights on the router when it disconnects - they should be all OK given the tests from post #17

any other PCs you can try and see if it is just your PC 
can you connect to the router with a cable at all 

its possible you may have a virus/malware on the PC - have you run any scans with upto date virus / malware scanners ?


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

You`re right about post #17, and even connecting the pc via cable doesn`t make any difference, still can`t get onto the internet.
Also i`ve tried 2 other laptops via wireless and wired but they won`t connect to internet either.
So to sum it up:
I`ve tried 3 computers, 1 desktop and 2 laptops, each using a different wireless adapter.
I`ve also connected the 3 computers via cable and that didn`t work either.
I`ve run a virus/malware check on all 3 and they all returned clean.
Also my phone or ipod won`t connect either.
I`m totally baffled.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a bit of a contradiction from post #17 and all the devices - 

whats the make and model of the router
do you have a separate modem 
whats the status of the router lights ? - and modem if separate
are you able to log into the router and see the status page and if the router thinks its connected


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

It`s a Huawei B260a wireless Router. Don`t have a seperate modem and the lights are telling me all is okay.
The ststus page of the router is telling me it`s connected.
And sometimes when the network is up it will actually go down while i`m browsing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> And sometimes when the network is up it will actually go down while i`m browsing.


 but , still show the status page as connected and the lights as connected 
how old is the router 
will 3 send you a replacement ?


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Got a new router 2 weeks ago and changed the sim card aswell. 
I logged onto this site and went to go to this post and the internet dropped, i`m now connected through the internet on my phone. 3 keep telling me that they are investigating the problem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 3 keep telling me that they are investigating the problem.


 interesting they are saying that rather then theres NO problem 
was the router replaced for the EXACT same issues ?


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

It was yeah. The problem started about a month ago so i sent away the first router and got a new one instead. I even rang to make sure it was a new one and that i didn`t get the same one back and i was assured that it is a new one.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

The following are 2 pictures of the router when the network is down, 1 says disconnected the other says connected but yet i have no internet access.Don`t know if they`ll help but i uploaded them in case they might.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so it does disconnect .... 
the 19:55 time image - was that when the network was working or seemed down
and the 19:59 - i assume is when everything was down


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Both are from when the network seemed down. The network went down 2 hours ago and wouldn`t come back again even though i rebooted and plugged the router out and in again to restart it, but now 2 hours later it`s back again without doing anything.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Both are from when the network seemed down. The network went down 2 hours ago and wouldn`t come back again even though i rebooted and plugged the router out and in again to restart it, but now 2 hours later it`s back again without doing anything.And it went again in the middle of writing this post.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you summarise all the things you have tried sofar ?


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

To sum up:
1. Changed the router for a new one.
2. Got 2 new sim cards.
3. Checked the network with 2 laptops and a mobile phone, no difference.
4. Ran all the tests that you suggested.
5. Rang 3, and they said they have elevated it to the network department,still waiting for a reply from them.
6, Secured the network even though i`m out in the middle of the countryside with no neighbours for miles.

The thing that is strange is when the internet is down and if i log onto the router the connection status is saying connected, so
I`m thinking maybe of changing the router again in case i was unlucky enough to get a dud one.
What do you think?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The thing that is strange is when the internet is down and if i log onto the router the connection status is saying connected, so
> I`m thinking maybe of changing the router again in case i was unlucky enough to get a dud one.
> What do you think?


 sounds like it , but i'm sure before the ISP does that for you a third time there maybe some hops to jump through


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I think i`ll have to try it cause i`m at a loss.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry for delay in getting back to this post. I changed my router again and then got back onto my isp. Told them i was going to get back onto ComReg again if the problem wasn`t sorted. Got a reply to say it would be fixed "soon". A few days later it seemed to be fixed and as of today it is still going well, and they gave me a month`s credit aswell.
So after all the to-ing and fro-ing it seems that the problem was the isp`s after all.
Thanks for all the help and hopefully the problem will not return.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know, and I too hope it stays fixed this time.


----------

